# Tattoo-heute.com



## Dominik (15 Januar 2008)

ich habe mich im November/Dezember 2006 nach Motiven für Tattoo's umgesehen und bin dabei auch auf Tattoo-heute.com gestoßen. Dort wurde und wird heute immer noch ein Eintägiges Kostenloses Angebot gemacht als dann aber eine Rechnung kam habe ich versucht meine Anmeldung zu wiederrufen was aber nicht möglich war da meine Email immer wieder zurück kam (diese Email habe ich leider nichtmehr). Später im Januar 2007 habe ich dann Post von einem Anwalt bekommen,

 "ich solle den Preis für die Seite + Anwaltskosten für ein weiteres jahr begleichen da ich mich mit der Zahlung für ein weiteres Jahr Mitgliedschaft verpflichtet habe".

Damals ging es mir finalziel besser und um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen dachte ich mir ich bazahle die Summe aber nun sehe ich nicht ein nochmal für ein weiteres Jahr zu bezahlen. Ich habe keine Rechnung für ein weiteres Jahr bekommen warscheinlich weil meine emailadresse wie sie in der Anmeldung angegeben war nicht mehr existiert meine Adresse liegt ihm aber vor wer ist in diesem Punkt im Recht?

Ich habe diese Seite nur kurzzeitig an dem tag der "angebliches" Eintägigen Testphase besucht mehr können und haben sie nicht nachgewiesen (nachweis kam mit Angabe korrekter Internet IP-Adresse) 

Ich habe mich ein wenig durch die Tips und anderes vom Computerbetrug.de gelesen und habe einiges über die Firma Schmidtlein erfahren und auch über den Rechtsanwalt der mir diesen Brief zusand

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen wie ich nun weiterhin verfahren soll und bitte um schnelle Antwort da ich aufgefordert wurde den Betrag bis zum 21.01 zu bezahlen

Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Tattoo-heute.com*

*[Zum Thema IrgendeineInteressanteSeite-heute.com gibt es einen eigenen Thread (einfach auf diese blaue Schrift klicken).]*

@Mods: Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

